# Encore Pro Hunter .12ga



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

My friend just purchased a Encore Pro Hunter with a 12ga barrel. I find the following very strange:

1. Stainless trigger guard area has corrosion or some form of oxidizing and this is advertised as stainless steel.

2. The weapon doesn't automatically eject the spent round when you break (for a lack of better word) the barrel. You must manually pull out the spent round.

Any words of wisdom on the above two statements, would certainly be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

1. Even stainless steel will corrode without proper care. The trigger is a natural place for it to happen as the salts naturally deposited from your fingers/fingerprints end up where?

2. Some break actions have ejectors, some have extractors. Ejectors pop them out for you, Extractors lift them up for easier extraction. Unless something is broke I would think that in this case it is extractors.


----------

